# Nun tried to kill priest after finding him in bed with another woman



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oops!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-405006/Nun-tried-kill-priest-finding-bed-woman.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Amen.


----------

